# Arboreal enclosure



## Dora (Jan 24, 2017)

I have some juvenile Poecilotheria that now are in some Braplast boxes with 25cm height.When they become adults how much height should I provide in order to be ok?I have read 45cm minimum and I was thinking about Exoterra 45*45*45 do you have any other company that provides the required height?Terrarium or plastic?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 24, 2017)

Depends on the Poecilotheria. If they are rufilata or one of the 9-10" monsters, probably would want 30" tall or about 60 cm. I know many like to use exoterra 12"x12"x18" for almost all pokies. Other than that, I believe they sell a 10x10x16" as well that would be great for smaller pokies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dora (Jan 24, 2017)

@WeightedAbyss75 Thank you I have some metallica and some H. Maculata that I want to rehouse later!And I was thinking whatbeould be better..I am searching for other companies plastic boxes but haven't found the right size do you have anything in mind?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 24, 2017)

I know that a place called Hobby Lobby has a basketball display case that make THE clearest enclosures of all time. They also make large car displays that can be put sideways. Tarantula Sam on youtube has a great tutorial on those, but you do need certain tools. Personally, I like using fish tanks on their sides. Many petstores sell various sizes of these tanks with no lids. As long as you can afford some acrylic, hinges, and aquarium sealant, they look incredible! Many tutorials on the lids for those types on youtube as well. If not a DIY person as much, than the container store has some nice tall containers. It's like an enclosurefest in there, anything you ever need. Not sure about companys per say, but many stores and pet stores sell great enclosures with a little DIY effort

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dora (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok I will do a research you gave me great ideas thank you very much again for your help!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 24, 2017)

No problem! Justmake sure to post pics when you find something, love to see how everyone likes to set up their enclosures and what they use

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 24, 2017)

for large P. met I used exo terra 30x30x45. They are great for all my larger arboreals. I use the Exo Terra nano 20x20x30 for my smaller arboreals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 24, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I know that a place called Hobby Lobby has a basketball display case that make THE clearest enclosures of all time. They also make large car displays that can be put sideways. Tarantula Sam on youtube has a great tutorial on those, but you do need certain tools. Personally, I like using fish tanks on their sides. Many petstores sell various sizes of these tanks with no lids. As long as you can afford some acrylic, hinges, and aquarium sealant, they look incredible! Many tutorials on the lids for those types on youtube as well. If not a DIY person as much, than the container store has some nice tall containers. It's like an enclosurefest in there, anything you ever need. Not sure about companys per say, but many stores and pet stores sell great enclosures with a little DIY effort


Its tricky to find these things..especially eastern Europe. Custom cages are very pricey here too


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 24, 2017)

PS the 30x30x45 are suitable for most adult Poecs my AF P.mets had loads of room in them. I had an AF ornata in one for a while and it was also ok


----------



## Dora (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks I was wondering about this size because I found exoterra 45*45*60 and didn't know what to pick!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 24, 2017)

AF rufilata would suffice


----------



## petkokc (Jan 25, 2017)

With time I found that Poeciloteria-s maximum leg span is often misleading. For example, my P. ornata is now around 18cm, but she is neeeever streached and in normal stance it seems much shorter. She is currently in 25x35x25 cm custom terrarium and she is using like 20% of that.  Now I wouldn't suggest using 80% smaller enclosure but huge enclosures are definitely not a must have. I am still trying to come up with perfect Poecilotheria enclosure


----------



## Dora (Jan 25, 2017)

@petkokc yes I understand what you say and mine juveniles the same thing!I have rehoused on P.metallica to a bigger plastic a few days ago and still sitting in the corner my question was because I have read that they need minimum 45cm height and I wasn't sure if it is ok or should provide more so I asked to see what more experienced have to say!


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 25, 2017)

I rehouse (sling-adult) no more than 3 times. Less stress on both the T and myself. Don't be overly concerned about the behavior after a rehouse. Until they explore the new "home" and become comfortable (acclimated) takes various lengths of time with each individual. 
 I see you're in Greece, so I won't  reference a U.S. store to purchase from. Exo terra are used used by a lot of keepers worldwide and available at local petstores. You may have one in your city or a short shipping distance away. In the U.S. these are on the expensive side and being glass are quite heavy. If you've a small collection and desire to have nice display enclosures, Exo terra would be my suggestion. Just replace the screen mesh with a piece of acrylic to avoid the problem of them getting tarsel claws caught when climbing about.
 I keep 4 pokie species and build my own enclosures, much cheaper than buying. Slings start out in 4" diameter by 7" tall enclosure until 2"+ size. Next home is 7"X7"X14" until they reach near 5". Final home is 12"X12"X20". Personally, I give 3X height and 2X+ wide/depth of their DLS at each growth stage. I err on slightly larger enclosures than what some others might offer theirs, but thats just me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dora (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes I can find Exoterra at affordable prices I was thinking of buying ten terrariums I don't have many arboreals I think they are difficult in housing....


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 25, 2017)

For me, arboreals are easier to rehouse, using my method to transfer. Picture is a rehouse, P. irmina, from the 4"X7" into a 7"X7"X14". I used a paint brush, thru the vent holes, and gently coaxed it into the larger one. Took >5 minutes and eliminates an escape attempt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 27, 2017)

The more space one provides for a Poki or any T, the safer they will feel during husbandry. I don't think many T owners think about that aspect. It doesn't make walking or running for a large arboreal to leave a small home. I know people that keep their Pokis in small ExoTerras, I think that's a recipe for an escape esp with P. rufilata, the largest of the Pokis (well tied for size by other accounts).

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Dora (Jan 27, 2017)

Fon now I use the cube of Braplast 19*19*19 cm...Really cheap and useful at this size for juvenile arboreals!


----------

